# i budged....



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

...and retired the coils. 
i am officially the newb of the forum
but i have still failed to lay the frame/pan on the ground but im almost there. still more working to get that done. santi hooked me up over the weekend. i had asked him to help me out and give me advice on the whole set up so i just trusted him and let him do whatever to the car. we did the install over the weekend and i finished the fronts wednesday since they came in the mail late because of to many problems.
havent driven it much yet but its weird. definitely a better ride than coils. i gotta get all used to riding around at certain pressures and what not.
cell phone pics yaya
struts








trunk carpeted








set up








down








front 








up








the man to blame


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

how do you like the manifold? easy to you ... i like it clean.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: i budged.... (wagner17)*

stoked and bummed at the same time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: i budged.... (life.love.regret)*

Looks awesome! Santi installed my air about 3 weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: i budged.... (thepirate)*

Its your car... 
but..


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

i haz a sad


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagner17* »_how do you like the manifold? easy to you ... i like it clean.

santi did all the busy work on it. but its all plug and play really easy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_stoked and bummed at the same time

it will get some getting used to for sure

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Looks awesome! Santi installed my air about 3 weeks ago and I love it. 

santi = da air guru as greg would say in pvw









_Quote, originally posted by *wouldge* »_Its your car... 
but..









i do miss scraping the ground already. i think ima put the skid plate back on just to always srcrape idk

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_i haz a sad









im gonna have to have a shrine for my coilovers


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: i budged.... (livinzlyfe)*

muahahahahahahaah
saw this coming








trunk looks clean man! now we really need to meet up for a shoot


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: i budged.... (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_muahahahahahahaah
saw this coming








trunk looks clean man! now we really need to meet up for a shoot

I think this is a trick, and it is really your car








setup looks real clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_muahahahahahahaah
saw this coming








trunk looks clean man! now we really need to meet up for a shoot

hellz ya and get another pvw clip shot








sowo. i'll get randy and dehate again








i need to keep playing around with it and make sure its all proper. 

_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
I think this is a trick, and it is really your car








setup looks real clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now its just ryan coppin my style


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

i knew it would just be a matter of time 
you can only break some many pans before you realize that air is just easier


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if anyone 'deserves' airride...its you.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: i budged.... (life.love.regret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_stoked and bummed at the same time


----------



## chan marshall (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: i budged.... (life.love.regret)*

loved it a bit more on the coils. but the car still looks great


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks good man, just cruising around on my MT fronts i like 35-40 psi, when its a caca road 60 will clear everything and isnt monster truck looking yet lol. did you get firestone rears? As far as the skidplate its fun for a minute...but i took it off cause it was holding me up a decent amount. heres a skidplate drag video i made right when i bagged the car lol
http://vimeo.com/4425840


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: i budged.... (chan marshall)*

psshhhhh... your car was that low before bags.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: i budged.... (fishmando)*

sellout=ABs


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: i budged.... (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_psshhhhh... your car was that low before bags.








 
I was thinking the same thing.







Weren't you in the 21's?


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:18 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

I'm officially bummed.


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

Abs good work, SANTI!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*

Abs noooo








you sly bastid you. Looks good man.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: i budged.... (Travy)*

Dont rate this car anymore







on a serious not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_i knew it would just be a matter of time 
you can only break some many pans before you realize that air is just easier 

truth right there. i'd say i payed my dues

_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_if anyone 'deserves' airride...its you. 








thanks. it sure is becoming fun

_Quote, originally posted by *chan marshall* »_loved it a bit more on the coils. but the car still looks great 

i understand

_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_looks good man, just cruising around on my MT fronts i like 35-40 psi, when its a caca road 60 will clear everything and isnt monster truck looking yet lol. did you get firestone rears? As far as the skidplate its fun for a minute...but i took it off cause it was holding me up a decent amount. heres a skidplate drag video i made right when i bagged the car lol
http://vimeo.com/4425840

awesome.
might need to slap it on for some fun









_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_psshhhhh... your car was that low before bags.









ha yup almost. i havent measured yet up front but i gained a lil more









_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_sellout=ABs









i have but dontcha worry i wont be sky rocket high and ive learned with these newer cars they cant take as much abuse as the older ones









_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_ 
I was thinking the same thing.







Weren't you in the 21's?


yup i was and still am. i'll measure up front again to see how much i gained on air

_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_I'm officially bummed.









at least i didnt sell my mk4 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *BMP.:R32Murse* »_Abs good work, SANTI!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh dillah

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Abs noooo








you sly bastid you. Looks good man.









sorry dude. it was time. might still be able to do the wheels youve been killing me to run









_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_ Dont rate this car anymore







on a serious not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh doey. 
word on the street is that you dont drive low with air on








i need to hop the pond and chill with you folks for sure


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Im coming to sowo will you be attending ???? and come over ill prove i roll low haha


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

tisk tisk... im sure there is some club punishment for this debauchery...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
i'd say i payed my dues


word. Everyone should have to pay their dues before moving to air. I sure as hell did


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Im coming to sowo will you be attending ???? and come over ill prove i roll low haha

you driving across the pond to show me huh








yah i should be at sowo this year. who else from your side of the pond is coming out?

_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_tisk tisk... im sure there is some club punishment for this debauchery...









i'll be ready


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_at least i didnt sell my mk4 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: i budged.... (silver saloon)*

about time!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: i budged.... (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_sorry dude. it was time. might still be able to do the wheels youve been killing me to run









Do it.








I want to atleast see a test fit with them on there.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: i budged.... (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_about time!

ha maybe now i'll be cool enough to make it to one of your photoshoots









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Do it.








I want to atleast see a test fit with them on there. 

working on pulling some strings to make it happen no worries


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Me and matt are come over think thats it at the moment


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_stoked and bummed at the same time



seriously haha...never thought id see this day from you ab


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

looks great man.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

nah if your bitchass didn't live in tennessee you could easily get shot


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

finnnaaalllyyyyyyy, welcome


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Me and matt are come over think thats it at the moment 

aighty i'll be sure to be there. if something doesnt come up

_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
seriously haha...never thought id see this day from you ab

the time had to come

_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_looks great man.

thanks dude

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_nah if your bitchass didn't live in tennessee you could easily get shot









SOWO son
SOWO


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_finnnaaalllyyyyyyy, welcome
















ha the time came


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

ahh very nice. congrats.


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Props! Car's lookin proper, always loved it on coils, looks good!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
santi = da air guru as greg would say in pvw










hahahahahahaha
and dont bother trying to lay subframe, it wont happen. you're subframe is like mine. its completely smashed up and dented, you're motor will hit first


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

btw, you need some hardlines


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

passenger side tie rod hitting a little. but thats an easy fix








passenger side axle and notch doing its job








nothing hitting on the driver side









_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_ahh very nice. congrats. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *stoners vr6* »_Props! Car's lookin proper, always loved it on coils, looks good!

i'll be sure to not disappoint on air

_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
hahahahahahaha
and dont bother trying to lay subframe, it wont happen. you're subframe is like mine. its completely smashed up and dented, you're motor will hit first









my subframe is effed up for sure. but im still not laying pan. school me dude. the only thing i can think of is different bushings. i already have the shortened ones


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_btw, you need some hardlines









maybe not yet. we'll see. im liking the functionality of my trunk still


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
maybe not yet. we'll see. im liking the functionality of my trunk still

i'll let you in on some tricks dont worry








and you wont loose functionality of your trunk if you do a hardline setup like mine. mines all under the false floor which is only raised 1.25". completely functional. pluuuss you have a jetta with room to spare


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
i'll let you in on some tricks dont worry








and you wont loose functionality of your trunk if you do a hardline setup like mine. mines all under the false floor which is only raised 1.25". completely functional. pluuuss you have a jetta with room to spare









we'll see we'll see.
maybe i'll have to pay a visit up to you folks in NY some time. you coming to sowo this year?
i was planning on doing winterjam but no cash this year for it. and school conflicts
you have pics of your set up posted somewhere right?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
we'll see we'll see.
maybe i'll have to pay a visit up to you folks in NY some time. you coming to sowo this year?
i was planning on doing winterjam but no cash this year for it. and school conflicts
you have pics of your set up posted somewhere right?

you should def pay us a visit, it'd be worth the drive. and hell yea i'll be at sowo. already paid for the cabin.
just 2


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

yah i was looking at that hardline thread
maybe on my way back from TN to go back home looks like the only time i could take a lil detour hmmm


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

that sounds like a plan


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

looks great dude. cant wait to see it this show season


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Abs with bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

bout time!
Still driven at the same stance i hope?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

I hate to admit it, but I've been thinking about it too Abs.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_that sounds like a plan

i'll see what i can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_looks great dude. cant wait to see it this show season

for sure i'll be around
sowo
broke.down.
h2o

_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_Abs with bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ha the new slogo

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_bout time!
Still driven at the same stance i hope?

dude trust me i am. just still getting used to heights and pressure. 
i took my skidplate off to go lower when parking but ive hit pan a couple times driving so i gotta put the plate back on

_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I hate to admit it, but I've been thinking about it too Abs.









dude we gotta talk for sure.
you and i can both relate on how it is to drive at pretty much the same height. 
the worst thing is that im tempted to drive lower than i used to be on coils and i hit more crap


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_the worst thing is that im tempted to drive lower than i used to be on coils and i hit more crap









This ^ = win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*pours out 40*


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

looks great man...cant really tell a difference in the height haha


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_

for sure i'll be around
sowo
*broke.down.*
h2o


good!


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoners vr6* »_
This ^ = win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ha thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_*pours out 40*

for my coils RIP

_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_looks great man...cant really tell a difference in the height haha

honestly its not more than a 1/4 inch right now. i gotta still do some work to lay the pan on the ground. gotta find out whats restricting it


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

so sick mang, although like pork said not too much of a difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Never thought you'd go air abs


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_tisk tisk... im sure there is some club punishment for this debauchery...









ahahahahahahaha
looks good to me abs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mark.)*

I never knew such a dope car was only an hour and a half from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_so sick mang, although like pork said not too much of a difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

difference only is i can drive everywhere and i got 1/4 inch lower









_Quote, originally posted by *.Mark.* »_Never thought you'd go air abs 

it took some thinking but i got no regrets now

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
ahahahahahahaha
looks good to me abs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hence why ive stayed down souf so no punishment haha

_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_I never knew such a dope car was only an hour and a half from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dude. theirs a good amount of dubs out here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

see you at sooooowwwooooo Ab


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

You owe me a beer at sowo


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_see you at sooooowwwooooo Ab

fo sho

_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_You owe me a beer at sowo 

dont drink doey but i woulda got you a nice vitamin water but since you sold your car you get NOTHING


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

































yes i know i need a cage for my radio


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

so sick...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

cant wait to bag myself..........looks awesome man great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*

so intoxicating


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

sick car with such a haggard center console set up lol. Clean that ish up


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (SLMDB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoners vr6* »_so sick...

thanks dude

_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_cant wait to bag myself..........looks awesome man great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you'll enjoy it for sure

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_so intoxicating

still enjoying i see









_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_sick car with such a haggard center console set up lol. Clean that ish up

im guessing your being sarcastic. cause i suck at making those calls online. but thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SLMDB5
priceless dude
we need to show that to some toyota peeps


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
im guessing your being sarcastic. cause i suck at making those calls online. but thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

: 

i was being serious that you have a sick car that i have always loved, but that center console needs some work. So i was being pretty serious all around i guess. However u wanna take that i love the car and am so happy u finally got bags


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i was being serious that you have a sick car that i have always loved, but that center console needs some work. So i was being pretty serious all around i guess. However u wanna take that i love the car and am so happy u finally got bags









the plastic we used did suck for mounting the switches in. but i'd say thats all i would change. cause i like where its located and i can open and close it and cover it if i wanted too.
so im guessing your not happy with the plastic how it looks haggard? or how its all laid out?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ehhh i just dont love the gauge and switch set up, and the lack of a radio cage lol. Just saying it could be cleaned up a little nicer. 
Not hating at all i love your car just something i noticed and kind of figured yo had plans of changing it up. if u dont no big deal its just one part i (some kid on the internet lol) think a nice weekend could really improve


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i totally understand what your saying. 
but i like where the gauge is located and how it sits.
the switch set up i think is perfect and functional and i can cover it with that little cover so i dont see how thats not clean. 
the radio cage yah thats just me slackin but thats just something lazy i need to go and fix no biggie to me
my car has never been no crazy show car
will never be cause i prefer dailying it and driving where ever and chillin rather than worrying about how clean it is or isnt
but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for honesty dude

on a side note last week i popped a bead on my rear driverside tire/wheel which sucked on the highway








so $100 later its all fixed as of last night so no worries


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

WERD


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

more pics to come from last night. those are just 2 that i was happy with i took. their will be others.
also my buddy jordan took a fair amount of pics and his skill level > my newbness at picture taking


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

i finally found this... 
here is only a couple better pics when i did the install... 
Still need to fix that airline that isnt straight, and one of those T's cus i keep forgetting to send Aby the fittings..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
my car has never been no crazy show car
will never be cause i prefer dailying it and driving where ever and chillin rather than worrying about how clean it is or isnt
but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for honesty dude


Respect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hell ya santi
thanks for posting up the pics
thanks matt
latest of news is i rubbed through my air horn line around my fender so i need new line. luckily i had a plug santi or else it woulda sucked. i didnt want the compressor on all the time while driving to fry that crap.
here's just one shot i took at a lil show we had over the weekend down here in chattanooga. Bugapalooza


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Car looks great man, those last couple pics make me want a digital gauge i think also...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Abe car looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it in person and snap a couple pics man


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_Car looks great man, those last couple pics make me want a digital gauge i think also...

thanks dude
and yup santi hooked it up with that. def easier to mess around with i'd say. manual gauges look cool but im good with this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Abe car looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it in person and snap a couple pics man

thanks dude
you let me know. honestly dude my rubstrips still havent been right which pisses me off. i keep trying to re glue them on or something. i need to bite the bullet and buy me another set of door strips. that will be #3 for them








some fun


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

This bucket gonna be at SOWO? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Looks great!!
Whats your rear setup and did you notch for the tie rods?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*

that gif hurts my eyes.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

just curious.. how the hell did you pop a bead on the highway?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_that gif hurts my eyes.

For reals.

Looking forward to catching up with you soon.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

pics i havent posted in here


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i want textured skirts on this.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

nooo you dont


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I love it on these wheels. Looks so good


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

still alive folk


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

i thought when you put the bentley wheels that was above and beyond, now you went and got swoops to do those crazy hardlines = :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

what wheels you running?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i thought you sold those?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Nope I just got immitated. It's all good


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)




----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

those lips on the ccw's are the perfect size. looks dope. just get some tt /r hubs and lay that pig out


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

ccw's > bentlys


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

sick...


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

What are the Specs on the CCW's!?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Thanks peeps
17x9 17x9.5


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

> abydielsgli
> Thanks peeps
> 17x9 17x9.5


What are the offsets and tires sizes? Oh and lips sizes wouldn't hurt either I geeky haha. Oh and please enlighten us on the bead popping? How fast were you going? How did you not fuxk shxt up?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you bring it to cali yet?


----------

